

Conversocial is looking for Python Developers - colinhowe
http://roundabout.io/london/92-developer-python

======
pablobm
One interesting fact: even though they are explicitly looking for Python devs,
no actual Python experience is required. This is the second instance I see of
something like this in London (the first being the company I work for,
<http://new-bamboo.co.uk>).

It looks like there's a lack of experienced developers in London, or at least
in some technologies. Therefore companies needs must resort to finding
"generic" good programmers who can be trained.

Of course I don't have any statistically significant data, only anecdotal
experience. However it does resonate with the difficulty that we have had
finding Ruby devs at New Bamboo in the last few months.

Does this sound familiar to anyone? I wonder if there's the same lack of
supply of PHP devs.

~~~
d3monkey
_> It looks like there's a lack of experienced developers in London_

Because anyone with half a brain has left the UK and come to SF/NYC, where
they pay ~3 times as much. If I was in the UK, I'd be on some measly 26K
salary and living above a chop shop in Tooting.

